# Sobre la reforma en Venezuela



## fofo almarales (Nov 28, 2007)

Reforma... bueno de aprobarse (que es lo mas seguro) El gobierno "promete" reducción de horas laborales... Osea te tendremos por mas tiempo en el foro jeje.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

fofo almarales dijo:
			
		

> (que es lo mas seguro) El gobierno "promete" reduccion de horas laborales... Osea te tendremos por mas tiempo en el foro jeje.


Cuando me dices eso me da risa pareja jajajajajajajaja, ademas seria POSIBLE que se den distintos ambientes


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

Claro que es posible. GANO EL NO NOJODA por fin. Jaja tibisay estaba que lloraba. Se le volteo la petaca.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Si despues de un monton de procesos en donde gana Chavez, ganó la oposicion. Por fin, pero a las 1:16 am jejejejeje


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

Bueno hermano feliz año. Aqui parecia 31 de diciembre cuando dieron el primer boletin


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

fofo almarales y anthony123 y/o cualquier otro Venezolano

Y ustedes, que dicen eso es bueno o no !
Hablo desde el desconocimiento sobre el pensamiento de los venezolanos.


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola hermano. La cuestion es que nos parece ya hasta sospechoso que tantas veces gane el gobierno. En estas elecciones, nos informaciónrmamos mejor y nos preparamos mejor sobre todo los estudiantes. Ya estamos cansados de calarnos trampas, y bueno paso lo que tenia que pasar que fue que en este proceso con todo y las trampas no pudieron ganarnos. Alguien tenia que darle un parado a las propuestas del presidente porque sino se va a venir volviendo cada vez mas y mas loco, por cada propuesta que propone y "se la aceptan". Bueno me extendi mucho. Aqui muere el tema de las elecciones.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Pues Fogonazo el tema es controvertido, quizas en el foro existan personas, que engañandas por 2 o 3 articulos (como el de la reduccion de horas laborales y el fondo social para los trabajadores informaciónrmales) apoyen a esta "reforma", la cual de manera analitica y clara, tenia un fin de otorgarle más poder a Chavez e insertar al pais en un estado "comunista". Esta disposicion se observa claramente en la supresion de la autonomia del Banco Central, la creacion de nuevo estados y divisiones territico-politicas, la designacion por parte de del presidente de las personas que estarian al mando de dichas regiones, la posibilidad de que el presidente se mantuviera 7 años y pudiera ser reelecto inmediatamente. etc, ect, etc. En fin UNA SHIT! El proyecto fue presentado por el presidente con la reforma de 33 articulos y despues la asamblea nacional, en clara posicion chavista, metio un motonon mas, quedando todo en 69 articulos reformados mas 15 disposiciones transitorias. Luego de una amplificadora discusion y pelea, el presidente en conjunto con el consejo nacional electoral, divieron el proyecto en 2 bloques: el A (con los articulos propuestos por el presidente) y el B (porpuestos por la asamblea nacional). Ambos bloques podian ser rechazados o aceptados.

Pero ayer, por una diferencia de 1 o o,9 % (muy reñida, raro que no metieron a las personas muertas y guerrilleros de colombia) ganó la opcion del NO.

PD: NO espero discusiones politicas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Ya en su momento aclare que no discuto sobre politica, futbol o religion.
Mi pregunta fue porque desde afuera pinta una cosa y queria saber la opinion de los Venezolanos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Pues que mas opinion, que relatarte todo el proceso. Recuerda que los medios encajan la información de acuerdo a su pinta politica. Saludos.


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

Bueno era mejor que nos hallan movido el tema a un nuevo post, asi hablo mas comodo. Anthony si supieras que aqui en Maracaibo, en el colegio san vicente de paul (donde estudie por sierto) Agarraron a 5 tipos con intensiones de votar varias veces. Cuando los agarraron les consiguieron un bolso con celulares, millon y medio en efectivo y mas millones en tarjetas de credito, listas de personas (supongo que son los nombres de los "electores") y otro poco de cosas mas. Resulta que los tipos pertenecian al psuv... que te parece? a 4 de ellas se las llevo la guardia y uno de los padres del colegio encerro al cabezilla diciendo que el mismo lo iva a entregar personalmente solo a un fiscal. Me parecio  muy valiente y excelente la accion que tomo el sacerdote y tambien felicito a los que estuvieron pendientes en ese centro de votacion. Esa entre otras mas marañas que hicieron. 

Aqui en Maracaibo se respira en estos momentos un ambiente de alegria, pareciera que nos hubiesen devuelto la navidad. Ahora lo que hay es que recuperarse del tiempo perdido por las elecciones. Si el tipo inciste con otra propuesta como dijo en la mañana ya sabe que de mi parte tendra otro NO, y creo que de parte de los que votaron ayer y sobre todo de los que no votaron por pensar que la trampa iba a triunfar tambien daran su NO. Me da a pensar que el tipo es masoquista.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Pues SI,  dijo que iva a continuar con su proyecto y que esto era solo un stop temporal. Lo de maracaibo lo vi en TV y en realidad no me sorprende mucho. Si Chavez y los partiditos que andan con el por el dinero, no hubiesen invertido tanto dinero, valga la rebundancia, la diferencia no hubiese estado tan reñina. Ademas la abstencio fue horrible aki en Sucre. Todas libretas estaban en blanco y los centros vacios. La gente prefirio ir a rumbiar y a tirar cohetes pa la playa jajajajaja.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

A mi me cae un poco lejos, pero despues de la tonteria del rei y sobretodo lo que siguio, me alegro por ustedes que este señor tenga limitado el mandato.

Veo que todavia tienen memoria de antiguos presidentes y eso les honra, su historia no es para tirar cohetes, es mas estoy mas que seguro que es peor que la Española que tambien sufrio lo suyo, pero no tan seguido como la suya.


Esperemos que las cosas sigan su curso para bien de su pais y se alejen esos augurios de dictadores que siempre asoman.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Pues hablando de España, Chavez ya tiene en su poder una lista con las compañias españolas en el pais que se pueden ir a la mierda por la cosa esa con el rey. Ademas dijo que nuestro pais no depende de ellas. Que %(%&/%&)( el tipo ese. Aunque hay que reconocer que no todo es su culpa, la cual tambien viene deriva de que los corruptos que estan en el poder se roban el dinero que se destina para los proyectos y los emplean para comprar hummers y casas.
Ejemplo: el alcalde de Cumaná (ciudad en la cual vivo) saco de la nada varias casas y una hummer (todo el combo debe estar como 1000 millones de bolivares)


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

jaja si, eso es cierto. esa mujer, diputada por sierto, bastante diputada que es (los terminos que utiliza para hablar no le quedan bien a una diputada y mucho menos a una dama), aquella que le partio los lentes a un periodista y le callo a groserias vive en una humilde casa de esas de retiro, con una humilde hummer. digo humilde porque es malo ser rico. ovbiamente los gritos que recibe cuando maneja su humilde cacharro le gritan fraces celebres como (mira.. en eso gasta nuestro dinero). Me cague de la risa cuando me entere que la señora del periodista al enterarse de esto, agarro a la diputada y le dio lo suyo.


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 3, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues hablando de España, Chavez ya tiene en su poder una lista con las compañias españolas en el pais que se pueden ir a la mierda por la cosa esa con el rey. Ademas dijo que nuestro pais no depende de ellas.



Eso lo hace porque como ahora movilnet tambien es "del pueblo"... Claro jode a la otra compañia y los usuarios se ven obligados a pasarse a movilnet. Hay es cuando me compro un wolki tolki.



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Aunque hay que reconocer que no todo es su culpa, la cual tambien viene deriva de que los corruptos que estan en el poder se roban el dinero que se destina para los proyectos y los emplean para comprar hummers y casas.



Sip Gran parte de su gabinete esta conformado por una cuerda de choros. Tal ves si saca la cuerda de jal.... esos el gobierno pueda funcionar mejor. Yo se que muchos de su gabinete no apoyan sus ideas pero el billete los mueve.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Creo que esa tipa es una violenta, inmoral, sin mente, mongolica, etc, me saca la piedra. No puedo poner los demas adjetivos porque  me sacan del foro de una !  Pero se comporta como una guarimbera y despues culpa a los pobres estudiantes de la oposicion. Yo creo que ellos son los que andan de lakayos del imperio.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 3, 2007)

¿Será que los moderadores no han visto este hilo?

¿POLÍTICA EN UN FORO DE ELECTRÓNICA?

mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Eso tambien me cae lejos lo de los bancos.

La traduccion española de esas amenazas es muy sencilla, para que invertir en venezuela si luego nos lo quitan, nos vamos a otra parte y listos, ya se apañaran.

Aunque no lo nacionalicen, los inversores ya han tomado nota y lentamente iran retirando el capital para meterlo en lugares mas seguros, no vale la pena arriesgar cuando el gobierno de turno amenaza por cualquier tonteria. El dinero es muy cobarde.


Si por una frase pone en jaque un pais imaginaros cuando sea una cosa mas seria.....

Siempre me he fijado en el modelo britanico, no me gustan , pero politicamente son la repanocha, cuando es el momento de crisis rapidamente solo se oye una voz y desaparece la figura de la opocision para formas un unico gobierno.
Ademas tienen las ideas claras y pocos escrupulos cuando se les tocan sus intereses y dominan el arte de trabajar en la oscuridad.

Hay una serie de humor de la TV llamada "si ministro", es increible, como compran votos, los tejemanesjes, los amigos, basico para cualquiera que se quiera pasar un buen rato de humos inteligente o quiera trabajar de politico o entender la politica.

En catalan 
YouTube - Si primer ministre. economia vs moralitat.avi

Lastima que no lo pasen en españa ,"sera por miedo", retrata perfectamente los funcionarios y los ministros de turno con un humor a la inglesa.


A que no reconoceis al actor que hace de franky?



A por cierto han pilado es España el alcalde, al comisario y toda la trepa dando permisos ilegales y cobrar comisiones, en todos lados se cuecen abas.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Mario: Me huele a molestia! Este post lo movieron para aka! Creo que no hay problema en socializar. Si no te gusta no lo leas.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 3, 2007)

Mi país en una época no muy lejana se vio invadida de empresas españolas que al igual que el famoso rey del "por que no te callas", nos quisieron enseñar a manejar los servicios públicos y demás. La verdad, la experiencia me dice que es preferible que se vayan a otros "sitios mas seguros". Y por las dudas, también se lleven a su rey.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Me parece que nadie nos invadio... nosotros les actuamos de papa noel haciendoles lindos regalitos.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

Bueno hay que reconocer la forma en que Chavez reconocío su derrota! Quizas detras de camaras estara peleando con susministros y gobernadores para ver que pasó con los riales de las misiones, los proyectos y los millones que gastaron en publicidad, lo cual salio de nuestro bolsillo. Ademas , lo que invirtieron en autobuses pa' lleva a la gente a la Bolivar.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 4, 2007)

Una pregunta para los amigos venzolanos desde la distancia... 
EL hecho de que se le haya dicho que NO a la reforma de Chavez, ¿Quiere decir que el pueblo venezolano está de acuerdo con las políticas de EEUU y dispuesto a que capitales de ese país se instalen en Venezuela?


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 4, 2007)

Bueno en mi opinion, el hecho de haberle dicho NO es para que no se haga la reeleccion indefinida y para ponerle un paro al abuso de poder del presidente. En mi humilde opinion hacia el presidente, creo que ya tiene tanto poder que la mente lo le esta maquinando como deberia. Por su bien y por el nuestro lo mejor es que ganara el NO. Que mejor prueba la que dieron algunos que lo apoyan que votaron por el NO. Quiere decir que aunque lo acepten como presidente, no estan de acuerdo con que gobierne indefinidamente. Y que buen puesto le tenian prometido a la presidenta del cne tibisay lucena, que por poco llora cuando noto el triunfo del NO. Que le habran dicho tras bastidores?
Aqui estan los Resultados del referendo que por cierto no fueron anunciados en cadena.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

Quizas le prometieron el puesto de la vicepresidencia, yo no se como no se desmayo cuando vio la hoja de resultado, quedó atónita, observandose claramente la posicion politica que tiene nuestro árbitro electroral, que lastima!


----------



## 2365 (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola.
Estoy en vuestro foro por una preguntita concreta y, desde mi ignorancia total de la electrónica.

Hoy he visto este hilo. Me gustaría contribuir en él. Desde España, montamos una pequeña empresa en venezuela. Teníamos un español allí y 25 personas. Soportamos la huelga de tres meses del noviembre del año 2002(?) y, luego el control de cambio. En 2 meses todas nuestras ilusiones al carajo y, por supuesto todo nuestro money (nos arruinamos).

Por el control de chavez, el dolar en el mercado negro (unica forma de conseguirlo) pasó de 800 bolos a 2.500-3.000. Todas nuestras facturas se impagaron (la gente no podia hacer frente).

Un Venezolano me dijo. Aquí los Venezolanos sacan el dinero que ganan. Ustedes son los únicos que lo dejan (para seguir creciendo, claro). Lastima de país. 

Y lástima de haber ido casado. Las mujeres mas lindas del mundo. Hoy estaría casado con una Venzolana, sin duda.

Por cierto, conozco (un poco) en España dos venezolanos, inmigrantes de hace unos 15 años, trabajadores de la construccion, que desde hace 2 años van a Caracas una vez por mes. Trabajan en algo con el Gobierno (no se el que) y, os puedo decir que de poner ladrillos, han pasado a tener no menos de 4-5 millones de dolares en el bolsillo cada uno.

En fin, un saludo.

Ah. Salió publicado en varios periodicos que la diferencia fue mayor y, que Chavez quiso cambiar el resultado, pero que varios militares se negaron. Unicamente le dejaron cambiar el resultado a una perdida mas "honrosa" por ajustada.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Pues tienes razon en tu argumento. Los trabajadores del sector publico a traves de "palancas" logran obtener millones trabajando medio dia ordenando papeles (Que ironía)


----------



## 2365 (Dic 12, 2007)

Conoci una chica en Caracas, novia de un colaborador, que era la persona que invertia parte del dinero de PDVSA en el mercado de USA. Había otro que lo hacía en Europa. Compraban o invertían en fondos seguros, bonos del estado, letras del tesoro, etc... valores con poca rentabilidad pero "seguros". Invertía cada dia millones de dolares. Ella comentaba que probablemente del dinero que le llegaba a ella, podría ser que alguna parte ya se hubiera "despistado" por el camino.

Hoy dia, vive en Canada. La despidieron despues de la huelga de tres meses que mencionaba antes.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2007)

Eso es comun ya en el pais, se vuelven locos cuando ven ese monton de billetes verdad que cadivi tiene amarraisimos...   Y ahora la cosa se yendo con Colombia... Que broma vale!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 14, 2007)

Pero eso no es lo peor del caso, siempre sale el tipico tipo por la TV diciendo que tenemos los politicos que nos merecemos.

Muy bien pues yo me merezco un politico que trabaje 8h o mas segun como este la faena, que pague todos impuestos y ademas cada año le haga una auditoria Hacienda por ser un sospechoso muuuuu peligroso.
Ademas de trabajar, que lo haga bien y rapido por que los clientes es lo que EXIGEN independientemente este el asunto y ademas asumas toda la responsabilidad.

Os suena la cantinela, no 

jejeje....nos quedamos sin politiquillos en cuatro dias.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2007)

Vean este video jejejejejeje
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnP2...cierodigital.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=308089


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 14, 2007)

Muy bueno, lastima que no lo pillo todo por ser de fuera(No conozco ciertos personas), bueno si el de por que no te callas, ese personaje si, tambien conocido como me llena de honda satisfaccion..tarara..tarara..

Creo que lo que deben nacionalizar primero son lis hummers, por lo que se ve son estrategicos y el pais no puede funcionar sin ellos.

NACIONALIZAR LOS HUMMERS, uno para cada venezolano ya...


Un gracioso saludo a todos,


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2007)

Una rapida aclaracion:
Lucena: Rectora principal del concejo nacional electoral 
Lina Ron: Una tipa loca y barriucha


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

No se que se les dio a todos de hacer subtitulos sobre esa pelicula... Solo porque nadie entiende un carajo de aleman, pero me parece que hay cosas que no se pueden comparar.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2007)

Pues ya en nuestro pais se empieza a ver que los chavistas arrepentios estan buscando otra d forma de meter de nuevo la bendita reforma.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Por suerte tienen que pasar por el filtro de la población... Y no lo pueden hacer "por decreto".

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 15, 2007)

> Por suerte tienen que pasar por el filtro de la poblacion... Y no lo pueden hacer "por decreto".



El caso es, electroaficionado, que SÍ se puede hacer cosas por decreto pero, los decretos se derogan con otro decreto, "Las constituciones nó".

Pasar una constitución por el "Filtro de la población" cómo tú dices, es precisamente la diferencia entre dictaduras y democracia. La Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, de 1999, fue refrendada por un referendo popular, por lo tanto, no sería lícito aplicar una reforma constitucional por decreto, debido a eso, se expuso a un referendo popular el 2 de diciembre pasado.

En cuanto al Rey de España y al incidente causado por él en la cumbre de Chile; días ante del referendo, en un programa de opinión, transmitido por la TV local, un profesor de la Universidad de Saragoza, España; presente en Venezuela cómo observador internacional para el referendo, informaciónrmó que al Sr. Rey, J. C. de Borbón, actualmente, el congreso español, le ha abierto un procedimiento administrativo relacionado con su ingeréncia en ese incidente. A la postre hizo la acotación que, el Rey de España, es lo que se denomina, un Monarca constitucional el cual tiene en su haber sólo ser una Figura Decorativa de la Nación Española. Tanta capacidad de mando tiene ese señor que, ni siquiera se le permite elaborar y pronunciar el mensaje de Año Nuevo al pueblo español, sin antes ser revisado y aprobado por el congreso español y el jefe de gobierno.

En la Cumbre de Presidentes Latinoamericanos de Chile, el presidente de España, Sr. J. L. Zapatero fue invitado y el Sr. Rey vino con él en calidad de nada y a hacer nada más que estar allí. Para haber intervenido, debió primero haberlo consultado y obtenido la aprobación del Jefe de Gobierno del Estado Español, previa antelación del asunto para lo cual deseaba intervenir y el contenido de su discurso.

No sabía que tú, electroaficionado, le habías pedido al Rey que interviniera en el conflicto causado por la Instalación de las Pasteras sobre el Río Uruguay. Particularmente, me luce que ni a ti, ni a los demás argentinos del pueblo, le hayan preguntado nada, ni a ese respecto ni a otros.

En cuanto a la reforma de la Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, de alguna manera se hará. Sólo que no va a ser por decreto, sino por el mandato expreso del *soberano*, porqué aquí, sí tenemos un SOBERANO (Léase REY) que sí tiene en sus manos todo el poder: El pueblo de Venezuela.

El pueblo, sin distingo de razas, ideologías ni religiones, "Es y será siempre el SOBERANO". Argentina, al igual que los demás países de la América Latina y el restos de naciones dispersas en todo el planeta tienen cada una su propio SOBERANO. Sean soberanos de su tierra y de sus propias voluntades.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

--El caso es, electroaficionado, que SÍ se puede hacer cosas por decreto pero, los decretos se derogan con otro decreto, "Las constituciones nó".-- 

Si, me referia a este caso particular. Aqui llevamso un par de decadas de gobiernos "por decreto". De hehco hasta hay leyes derogadas por decreto, cosa bien curiosa.

--No sabía que tú, electroaficionado, le habías pedido al Rey que interviniera en el conflicto causado por la Instalación de las Pasteras sobre el Río Uruguay. Particularmente, me luce que ni a ti, ni a los demás argentinos del pueblo, le hayan preguntado nada, ni a ese respecto ni a otros. --

Como dice la constitucion de la Argentina. 
"El pueblo no gobierna ni delibera sino a traves de sus representantes."
O sea que si el gobierno hace algo, y a ese gobierno lo votamos, es exactamente como si lo hubiesemos hecho cada uno de nosotros, estemos o no de acuerdo.
Si no estamos de acuerdo con lo que hacen deberiamos tomar las acciones para removerlos de su cargo, cosa que nunca se nos ocurrio hacer.
No todas las acciones y decisiones de estado han de estar sujetas a la consulta popular. Sino, para que elegimos representantes?

--En cuanto a la reforma de la Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, de alguna manera se hará. Sólo que no va a ser por decreto, sino por el mandato expreso del soberano, porqué aquí, sí tenemos un SOBERANO (Léase REY) que sí tiene en sus manos todo el poder: El pueblo de Venezuela.--

Me parece bien, que si se hace sea por el bien y el deseo de la gente y no por ambiciones de poder de una sola persona.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 15, 2007)

> Me parece bien, que si se hace sea por el bien y el deseo de la gente y *no por ambiciones de poder de una sola persona*.



Te puedo asegurar que ese no es el caso. Para ello, deberías tener, y leér por supuesto, la Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela y la Propuesta de reforma de la constitución y, sin escuchar voces agoreras ni los cuentos del compadre, a tu propio juicio, hagas las observaciones que te parezcan.

Puedes bajar esos textos de la red.

mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> > Me parece bien, que si se hace sea por el bien y el deseo de la gente y *no por ambiciones de poder de una sola persona*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dije que ese fuere el caso, sino que no seria bueno que ese sea el caso. Eso ha de decidirlo la gente y expresar su opinion al respecto mediante su voto como ya lo hizo.
Yo no estoy del todo informaciónrmado  solo se lo que se dice en la prensa, y se escuchaban las dos campanas. Yo personalmente estoy en contra de las propuestas de reeleccion indefinida que si no nos informaciónrmaron mal de este lado era uno de los objetivos.

Saludos.


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 16, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a la reforma de la Constitución de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, de alguna manera se hará. Sólo que no va a ser por decreto, sino por el mandato expreso del soberano, porqué aquí, sí tenemos un SOBERANO (Léase REY) que sí tiene en sus manos todo el poder: El pueblo de Venezuela.



Bueno el soberano eligio en las elecciones pasadas que no estaba de acuerdo con lo establecido en la reforma. Creo que con los resultados obtenidos es suficiente. La prueba esta en que los que apoyaban al presi, o votaron por el no o se fueron para la playa. Que mas claro que eso. Yo pienso que si lo de la reforma se llegase a dar, seria algo incostitucional, aunque segun la nueva reforma seria algo totalmente aplicable. Como ultimo punto digo: Lo que llamas por soberano no esta compuesto por gente cualquiera, indiferentemente de su orientacion politica son los que tienen el poder de decidir que se hace y que no. Bueno hermano hay planteo mi humilde opinion. Yo creo que si eso no se dio era porque es lo mejor para el pais. Los que estaban a favor de la reforma creo que no tubieron mucho que perder.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Bueno creo que nuestro presidente no es tan soberano y democratico como se pinto al mundo el 3 de diciembre a las 1:20 am. Ahora esta buscando la forma de meter la bendita constitucion esa que de nada nos pega ( las cositas buenas que tiene se pueden meter en la constitucion actual por los chavecongresistas). 

  Despues de la frase: ¿Por que no te callas? le sigue la que dijo el Sr presidente Chavez: Por ahora! Nuevamente insitando a la division del pueblo y al odio entre ellos. Que lastima! Ademas calificó de revolucionarios de "pacotilla" a aquellas personas que no fueron a votar por EL ,porque no les habian dado el prestamo, la casa o el microcredito.


----------



## fofo almarales (Dic 16, 2007)

El califica de "Mierda" a los que fuimos a votar. Se puede esperar de el cualquier cosa. Me disculpan los moderadores por el termino pero segun sus secuases, ese termino no es vulgar ya que Arturo Uslar Pietri lo usaba...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Yo lo que vi es una pataleta como un chaval de 3 años y eso no se puede permitir a ningun gobernante.
Estan jugando con el futuro de todo un pais y siempre que lo veo se me ponen los pelos como escarpias.

En cuanto al rey es españa es simplemente un relaciones publicas, muy campechano, pero españa todavia duran los restos de la dictadura y despues pasa lo que pasa.


Lo malo del poder es que corrompe por definicion, lo hace poco a poco pero llega un momento que es insostenible.

Es el caso del anterior presidente español Aznar, su primer mandato soluciono bastantes problemas y puso el pais en orden pero el segundo mandato empezo a liarla, apoyar la guerra, enfrentar a las regiones y principalmente a catalunya, mentir y controlar en la TV y el atentador de madrid fue la gota que colmo el vaso que ya estaba muuuuy lleno.

A dia de hoy ese partido todavia no lo a comprendido y ahora que se hacercan las elecciones lo tendra muy crudo, todo por que no ha entendido que deben reformarse.

Lo que me asusta son ustedes, que pasara cuando el pueblo decida que debe haber un cambio.... se podra hacer tranquilamente....

No se si es impresión mia pero veo un gobierno demasiado belicoso y proximo a los militares, siempre presentes.

En cuanto a Argentina, yo no he escuchado nada de esas pateras.

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 18, 2007)

El siempre anda haciendo eso! Ya creo que es comun


----------



## microtronic (Ene 31, 2008)

y ahora el hombre nos salio q  masca cocaina JAJAJA..aunque yo creoq ue antes la quemaba..bueno que se puede esperar de este señor que ni siquiera piensa en su gente si no vive frustrado con su sueño de ser Simon Bolivar..y a todo esto le sumamos el contro de cambio..el empleo..la poca comidad, la leche, la gasolina etc...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Creo que la coca "cruda le esta haciendo mal, como diría él: !Morales, pasame más que se me esta acabando! frente a todo el mundo!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Malas noticias..! Estan metiendo todos los articulos de la reforma por las otras vias existentes..!

Quizas por las vacaciones nadie se ha dado cuenta todavia, pero los cambios van a toda marcha..!


----------



## microtronic (Sep 2, 2008)

Editado por el Moderador.

Ten en cuenta las normas de la comunidad.



> Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2008)

En vez de eso deberia estar arreglando las fallas del sistema electrico..! Por ejemplo aqui en Cumana la luz se va 1 hora diariamente porque un transformador de una subestacion se esta recalentando..!


----------

